# anyone going to be at arnold classic in columbus this year?



## ecuber57 (Feb 5, 2019)

I average about 28 seconds and i was wondering if I could meet up with anyone?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Feb 5, 2019)

I wish. I've been a fan of strongman competitions for as long as I can remember. And it would be great to meet up with a couple of cubers who are into strongman events too.


----------



## ecuber57 (Feb 6, 2019)

I live in the bottom of ohio so I am only 2 and a half hours away.


----------

